# ein neuer Teich:  Fertigteich oder Folie ??



## m.jester (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich bin der Mike und ein echter Frischling hier.
Ich habe zwar schon Erfahrung mit der Unterwasserwelt (Aquarium) aber nun möchte ich auch einen Teich anlegen.
Ich habe nicht sehr viel Platz (ca. 3,50 x 2,50 m) und habe eigentlich geplant mir einen Fertigteich zu holen.
Nun bekam ich hier den Vorschlag mir einen Teich mit Folie zu bauen.
Aber:
Wie lange hält so eine Folie?
- ich habe einen sehr harten, steinigen Boden mit vielen Wurzeln
- ab und an gibt es Wühlmäuse in unserer Wiese.
Ein Fertigteich soll ja angeblich fast unverwüstlich sein ?!

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Welcher Hersteller baut Fertigteiche mit 80 oder mehr cm Tiefe?
Wie sieht es mit dem Geld aus? (hab nie genug davon 

Würde mich echt über Anregungen freuen.
Mfg Mike


----------



## Nestor (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich habe einen GFK-Becken. Das war aber auch nur ne Notlösung, da uns irgendwann mal zu Zeiten des Folienteiches die Erde abgerutscht ist (gute 8 Jahre her) und somit die Folie einriss. Seit dem haben wir wie gesagt dieses Becken (80'er Tiefe oder sowas). Wenn ich jetzt vor die Entscheidung gestellt werden würde, ob Folie oder Becken, würde ich mich wohl für die Folie entscheiden. Du hast gestalterisch einfach mehr Möglichkeiten. Jedoch muss man schon einiges beachten, wenn man Folie verwendet. Da bin ich wohl weniger der ideale Ansprechpartner. 
Aber was möchtest du denn für Fische haben? Koi? 

mfg Björn


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Mike,

um Dir die Entscheidung, was Du für einen Teich möchtest etwas zu erleichter... hier mal ein paar Links um Infos zu sammeln ;-)

http://hobbygartenteichde.h144168.serverkompetenz.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=95
http://hobbygartenteichde.h144168.serverkompetenz.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=94
http://hobbygartenteichde.h144168.serverkompetenz.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=100

...dies ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus den "Fachbeiträgen", wo Du noch viel mehr Informationen sammeln kannst  

Ich selber kann zu GFK-Becken nicht viel sagen...hab einen Teich aus Folie  
Der erste Teich meiner Eltern Anfang der 90er Jahre war/ist ein Folienteich und besteht auch heute noch!


----------



## Silke (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab solch einen Fertigteich (1000 l). Aber:
1. viiiel zu klein
2. der blöde Rand
3. ist instabiler (zu wenig Volumen)

Bin selbst seit einiger Zeit am planen für einen "richtigen" Teich. (Folie)
Der wird aber erst in den nächsten Jahren gebaut, wenn Geld da ist.


----------



## atzie (18. Mai 2005)

Wir hatten einen Folienteich, der hat über 20 Jahre gehalten, erst im letzten Jahr wurde er irgendwo im oberen Drittel undicht und hat Wasser verloren. Ich baue nun gerade einen neuen, größeren, Folienteich. Ich denke, da hast du bei allen anderen Vorteilen einfach auch mehr Möglichkeiten der Gestaltung. 

Grüße und gutes Gelingen!!!
Andrea


----------



## m.jester (21. Mai 2005)

vielen Dank für eure Beiträge,
habe mich (90%) entschieden, mir jetzt doch einen Teich aus Folie zu bauen.
Der kann besser an den bestehenden Platz angepasst werden (wird daher größer    )
Nun bin ich fleißig am planen und werde wohl bald neue Fragen haben   

Schönes We und besseres Wetter wünscht euch
Mike


----------



## Harald (22. Mai 2005)

Ein Tipp dazu noch, Mike,

plane nicht zu viele Ecken und Kanten ein, Du erhälst dadurch nur wahnsinnig viele Falten beim Verlegen der Folie. Die "Form" kannst Du später noch dadurch verändern, indem Du im Teich Kies oder dergleichen aufschüttest....


----------

